# Quick and easy etouffee



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Tried this over Easter....turned it pretty dang good and really quick/easy to make.

Maybe just a tad salty...will reduce salt next time.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

I make a similar version but utilize reduced sodium cans when available...quick and easy!


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

jetcycles said:


> I make a similar version but utilize reduced sodium cans when available...quick and easy!


Will give that a try as well!

We used the pre-cooked/cleaned crawfish tails....come in the 12oz bags....I'm betting they have a little seasoning/salt in them as well.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I assume you can use shrimp instead of craw fish.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I've got a go to one that's pretty simple without the time of making a roux either and it always turns out good. Below is a link.

http://www.gumbopages.com/food/seafood/etouffee-marc.html


----------



## kimberly2863 (Nov 15, 2017)

Yum! Sounds Great!


----------



## Inspector Scotty (Jun 25, 2016)

I made yesterday for the super bowl and was a bit hit. It did turn out a little spicy, but not complaining. Is there something i can do different next time where it is not that spicy?

Also, it reminded me more of gumbo than etouffee.

Thanks,
IS


----------

